# svchost.exe is consuming high bandwidth



## ariftwister (Dec 8, 2013)

What is the svchost ? is it necessary ? Should i block it through firewall ? I am using limited bandwidth. And this consumed nearly 288 MB so far. How can i stop it ?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2013)

You know you can use google for such answers, don't you?
What is svchost.exe And Why Is It Running?

In short, lots of svchost is normal. It corresponds to the dll files that softwares use dynamically. You can disable unnecessary services running in the background, and which can help reduce the count of svchost, but not eliminate them altogether.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

>right click my computer
>goto manage
>goto services and applications
>goto services
>double click on Background Intelligent Transfer Service
>click disable and apply it
this will block svchost/windows form downloading huge data .
this setting can be reverted back to previous state any time by windows itself. so keep checking it. also if you want to update windows through windows update, this service should be running.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2013)

Urrgghh.. I misread the question. There was a reason why this question was in Internet-www section. 
Pardon my ignorance. I rarely watch the sub forum header. RSS brings me here.


----------



## anandk (Dec 8, 2013)

Using the built-in Resource Manage will help you figure out which Service is responsible for this. Check of this post by Scott Hanselman here to learn how to go about doing it: Figuring out why my SVCHOST.EXE is at 100% CPU without complicated tools in Windows 7 - Scott Hanselman

*EDIT: *If it is high-bandwidth issue, then you may want to first full-scan your Windows with your anti-malware software.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

anandk said:


> Using the built-in Resource Manage will help you figure out which Service is responsible for this. Check of this post by Scott Hanselman here to learn how to go about doing it: Figuring out why my SVCHOST.EXE is at 100% CPU without complicated tools in Windows 7 - Scott Hanselman



op did not tell that svchost is using 100% cpu. better read this thread title and body carefully


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 9, 2013)

Vyom said:


> You know you can use google for such answers, don't you?
> What is svchost.exe And Why Is It Running?
> 
> In short, lots of svchost is normal. It corresponds to the dll files that softwares use dynamically. You can disable unnecessary services running in the background, and which can help reduce the count of svchost, but not eliminate them altogether.



If i have a doubt about tech stuff, 1st thing that always comes to my mind is tdf only.



rijinpk1 said:


> >right click my computer
> >goto manage
> >goto services and applications
> >goto services
> ...



This is the kind of response i expected and thanks. 
Yeah i followed your steps, and successfully stopped the service and evn disabled the startup of this service.
Is WMAhost.exe can also be disabled? how ?



anandk said:


> Using the built-in Resource Manage will help you figure out which Service is responsible for this. Check of this post by Scott Hanselman here to learn how to go about doing it: Figuring out why my SVCHOST.EXE is at 100% CPU without complicated tools in Windows 7 - Scott Hanselman
> 
> *EDIT: *If it is high-bandwidth issue, then you may want to first full-scan your Windows with your anti-malware software.



Yeah this isnt CPU usage Hog, i barely notice its use of CPU, the bandwidth is what about i am concerned.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> This is the kind of response i expected and thanks.
> Yeah i followed your steps, and successfully stopped the service and evn disabled the startup of this service.
> Is WMAhost.exe can also be disabled? how ?



welcome 
even if you disable it , the setting will be turned on by windows itself at anytime. so before connecting to internet, check this setting first. else you will loose huge bandwidth again.
i dont think wmahost will create problems. anyway i usually blocks apps/windows built in apps through bitdefender firewall. use a firewall to block such things.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2013)

you shouldn't disable Background Intelligent Transfer Service.just set it to manual else not just windows updates but many other softwares too may fail to update when needed.i use this service set to manual & windows update setting as "notify but don't download" & i have never lost data because of accidental windows update.btw svchost.exe will always consume bandwidth because many other softwares too use it.how did you calculate its usage of data anyway?


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you shouldn't disable Background Intelligent Transfer Service.just set it to manual else not just windows updates but many other softwares too may fail to update when needed.i use this service set to manual & windows update setting as "notify but don't download" & i have never lost data because of accidental windows update.btw svchost.exe will always consume bandwidth because many other softwares too use it.how did you calculate its usage of data anyway?


I used NETWORX to find the Individual app internet usage.



rijinpk1 said:


> welcome
> even if you disable it , the setting will be turned on by windows itself at anytime. so before connecting to internet, check this setting first. else you will loose huge bandwidth again.
> i dont think wmahost will create problems. anyway i usually blocks apps/windows built in apps through bitdefender firewall. use a firewall to block such things.



I used COMODO firewall to block apps usage in windows 8, but after i updated to 8.1 COMODO has compatible problem. I never knew that bitdefender had firewall. Let me try it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I used NETWORX to find the Individual app internet usage.
> 
> 
> 
> I used COMODO firewall to block apps usage in windows 8, but after i updated to 8.1 COMODO has compatible problem. I never knew that bitdefender had firewall. Let me try it.


nope it is not a stand alone firewall. i used the firewall of bitdefender total security



whitestar_999 said:


> you shouldn't disable Background Intelligent Transfer Service.just set it to manual else not just windows updates but many other softwares too may fail to update when needed.i use this service set to manual & windows update setting as "notify but don't download" & i have never lost data because of accidental windows update.btw svchost.exe will always consume bandwidth because many other softwares too use it.how did you calculate its usage of data anyway?



i loose data even if windows update is turned off only because of this BITS. Disabling it was the only way to prevent svchost from connecting to internet. of-course windows update wont work if it is turned off.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> nope it is not a stand alone firewall. i used the firewall of bitdefender total security
> 
> 
> 
> i loose data even if windows update is turned off only because of this BITS. Disabling it was the only way to prevent svchost from connecting to internet. of-course windows update wont work if it is turned off.



Gonna try zonealarm firewall. If I need to update through Windows update, I simply need to turn on BITS and then after update turn off BITS without any problem right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Gonna try zonealarm firewall. If I need to update through Windows update, I simply need to turn on BITS and then after update turn off BITS without any problem right?



if you click update, this service will get automatically turn on , i guess. no need to do manually.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2013)

just checked & it is correct.even if BITS is disabled it starts once you click on download updates in windows update panel.


----------

